# Can you mix other types of shrimp with Red cherry shrimp?



## miataisalwaystheanswer (Jun 12, 2015)

Yes. 
No.
The main thing to remember is to avoid keeping different colored neos together cause they'll breed and you'll probably lose the nice coloration. 

Right now i have tangerine tigers and some low grade CRS sharing tanks with neos. They get along just fine. I plan on getting some green babaulti to go with my cherries as well.


----------



## Matuva (Jun 8, 2015)

Red Cherry is Neocaridina, so you can't mix any other color of Neocaridina: the problem is that they will breed together, and the mix of color will retrofit to the wild type, greyish or brown.

You can mix with caridina (tangerine tiger, crystal, t-bees, etc...) and also with the green babaulti. None of them will crossbreed.
Paratya also won't crossbreed.

Note that if you put more than one caridina in the tank, they will crossbreed, but, opposite what happens with Neocaridina crossbreeding, the result can be very interesting, e.g. tangerine + red crystal will give you red Tbees which are very nice...

These are all very quiet shrimps, so none of them will bully the others. May be some dispute at feed time, but if they have enough food, that won't happen.


----------



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

I don't trust ghost shrimp with my neos, but other than that go for it. Caridina are good choices and tangerine/super tigers tend to be very hardy.


----------

